# Hover Preview



## Craigyg69 (Dec 26, 2001)

It'd be really nice if they could enable the feature that allows you to hover over a thread title and get a preview (first few lines) of the first post. It's faster for the user to be able to see if they want to enter the thread, and it reduces traffic as well.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm pretty sure more people hate than than like it.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Add my vote for for this.

It was quite useful at the PPC forum that I used to frequent.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I dislike that option.
It distracts me when I'm trying to read thread titles.

I rarely visit other forums because of it.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Hover sucks....or is that Hoover?

Regardless, I hate that option. It's quite distracting.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

+1. I don't like that feature. I always have to keep my mouse off the list of threads of site that do have it enabled. :down:


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Add me to the vote for "let's not do the hover feature".


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

I don't know why you people can't keep your mouse out of the way. 

I'd much rather be able to read a preview of a thread without having to click through to open it. There are other vBulletin sites I look at where this feature is enabled, and it's great!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

rhuntington3 said:


> +1. I don't like that feature. I always have to keep my mouse off the list of threads of site that do have it enabled. :down:


never saw it but wouldnt like it.

what forums use it?


----------

